# bulking up on a budget



## linus (May 2, 2010)

I wanna bulk up, but am on a budget. I was wondering if there are any cheap foods that are high in good calories? I'm already eating a lot of tuna and chicken


----------



## Built (May 2, 2010)

Olive oil. 

Yes I am serious. 

Also chocolate milk.


----------



## ceazur (May 2, 2010)

Peanut butter, 100% whole wheat bread, eggs..  my favorite 3


----------



## dave 236 (May 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Olive oil.
> 
> Yes I am serious.
> 
> Also chocolate milk.


Olive oil shots.Built has taught most of us the value of these.Just a little in your protein shakes and no it doesn't taste bad.Ceazurs' idea is good too I eat 2-3 big spoonfulls of nat peanut butter for snacks on a regular basis.


----------



## Phineas (May 2, 2010)

Pasta and canned tuna.


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2010)

pasta is like 50 cents a box.  It packs tons of carbs.  That is a staple for bulking.  Talk to Soxmuscle.  He is a poor college student that eats 5000 calories just to maintain.


----------



## touseef123 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for ur Ideas...


----------



## froria (May 3, 2010)

Canned tuna, wholemeal bread, penutbutter, eggs ownes everytime


----------



## linus (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, had no idea about the olive oil


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 3, 2010)

black beans and rice


----------



## Phineas (May 4, 2010)

*slabs'o'mayo*


----------



## onegame (May 4, 2010)

Is the natural peanutbuter better? Just checking..


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

Eggs.

Every couple of weeks eggs go on sale for 99 cents per dozen.  I usually buy like ten dozen, five dozen for hard boiling, five dozen for breakfast cooking.  I can easily go through a half dozen hard boiled eggs with ketchup, sometimes more and add a thousand calories of protein and fat to my diet.

I usually add 2% cheddar and broccoli to my scrambled eggs.  Douse it with either salsa or ketchup, and it's excellent.

Frozen vegetables aren't the worst thing you could eat and spice up any meal real easily.

Going on the olive oil idea, I love throwing sliced potatoes, green peppers, onions, and corn on a grill plate with a bunch of EVOO.  It goes great with either steak or chicken.

Fish oil capsules are a godsend.  If I had money, this is one thing I would definitely buy.

Bagels are very high in calories.  I'll eat eggs in the morning with two Thomas' bagels and whipped cream cheese.

Pasta with meatsauce is one of my favorite meals and extremely high in calories.  Tons of protein, carbs and fat.  Tastes incredible.

Frequent shakes.

I'm sure I'll think of more... I'm tired.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

onegame said:


> Is the natural peanutbuter better? Just checking..



Natural peanut butter is absolutely better.

In fact, the Skippy or whatever regular brand is popular these days is not only worse for you, but really not healthy for you at all.


----------



## Built (May 4, 2010)

Why 2% cheddar, sox? Why not the full-fat stuff?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

No real reason.

I sometimes will buy the regular stuff, but I typically grab the 2%

For whatever reason, I drink skim/2% as well.


----------



## Built (May 5, 2010)

Try full fat cheese and whole milk. More healthy calories with the right kind of fat, for the same price.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

Sound advice.


----------



## leg_press (May 11, 2010)

linus said:


> I wanna bulk up, but am on a budget. I was wondering if there are any cheap foods that are high in good calories? I'm already eating a lot of tuna and chicken



Three words bro: *lean ground beef*, throw in a few cans of tomatoes, some beans and a little chilli powder *BOOM!*, nutritient dense chilli, goes well with anything, yams, sweet potatoes, wheat bread, wholewheat pasta, brown rice.


----------



## BC Lifter (May 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Also chocolate milk.



Is there a good type of chocolate milk to drink that has less sugar than others? I got a pretty bad sweet tooth and sometimes I crave really bad and this would quench it.


----------



## Built (May 12, 2010)

If you're bulking and you're not insulin-resistant, the sugar in your chocolate milk won't be a problem. 

If you do have trouble with insulin-sensitivity, or with stuff that has fructose (sucrose is half fructose), you could make your own chocolate milk from milk, dextrose and cocoa.


----------

